# 3 "new" Hoyts



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

Alright, maybe not technically new, but they are new to me. Take a look a these girls in my harem!

Getting back into fingers after a year and a half break. I tried my Moneymaker, but it was too crampt for my fingers. I picked up some whole bows, some parts and pieces and in the end, I have what I hope a three perfect specimens dates back to the early/mid 90's. 

Bow 1 is an Aspen with LX Pro Limbs and I put Barnsdale Tristar wheels on it. 45.5" ata and 9" brace height. 55% let off and 56lbs. I just bought a sureloc cable guard mount to put in it, which should be here next week.

Bow 2 is an Oasis (soon to have the riser refinished) that now has Carbon Plus limbs and #7 E-wheels (with spot hogg cable adjusters). Originally this was Boyd's bow, then DSheffey's bow, and it came to me with different limbs. I put on a set of carbon plus limbs I had, now it fits nicely. 46 1/8" ata, 9 3/4" bh. 56 lbs.

Bow 3 is a classic! Provantage with carbon plus limbs, stainless steel hardware and e-wheels/yoke harness set up. 46 3/4" ata, 10 7/8" brace height. You guessed it, 56lbs.



Each bow wil be set at 31.5" draw (give or take), and will have the grip removed and wrapped with racquet tape. I will only shoot the Provantage with aluminum arrows indoor. The other two will get a variety of arrows to find the best combination for indoors and outdoors. I hope to start shooting in a league, and will have to figure out which performs the best for me. I have full intentions on taking one of my girls from the harem to Vegas this year.


----------



## Chris1ny (Oct 23, 2006)

Nice! 

Do you shoot split-finger or 3 finger under?

Moneymakers works will with 3 finger under.


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

I've shot split finger since 1983.


----------



## eric schmaus (Mar 7, 2011)

Nice trio of bows you have there!


----------



## cottonstalk (Feb 11, 2012)

That's a pretty good harem you have there congratulations


----------



## myya (Feb 3, 2003)

Awesome trio and I am glad you came back to finger shooting.
I would opt for the Aspen for Vegas I think it would sweeter shooting. Just my own opinion.
Keep us informed on the progress on your choice.
Shoot straight.
Myya


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

myya said:


> Awesome trio and I am glad you came back to finger shooting.
> I would opt for the Aspen for Vegas I think it would sweeter shooting. Just my own opinion.
> Keep us informed on the progress on your choice.
> Shoot straight.
> Myya



The Aspen/Tristars have the best feel and wall...


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

Well, I was bored so I stripped the camo paint off of a set of 38 deflection Supreme limbs. The charcoal gray limbs were in good shape. I also had an extra provantage riser and #2 old style command cams. I assembled the extra parts and came out with bow #4. 45.75" ata, 9.5" brace height, 32" draw in the middle slot and 50# max weight. The command cams are a close second in feel to the Tristars for me. 

What the heck am I going to do with all these Hoyts?!!!!


----------



## myya (Feb 3, 2003)

Well I tell ya!!
Bow 1 - Shoot Vegas in FSL
Bow 2 - Shoot Outdoor FITA or NFAA Feild round
Bow 3 - Shoot Barebow and learn to String Walk
Bow 4 - Shoot BHBB (Bow Hunter BareBow)

Of course these are my own opinion, hehehehe!!
Take care, my friend.
Myya


----------



## b-a-maniak (Apr 19, 2014)

Pure buttah....nicely done.


----------



## Bub commander (Oct 12, 2015)

Sweet


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

I really enjoy shooting my Aspen, and don't see a need for the Oasis or the second provantage with Supreme limbs. The carbon plus provantage might be a keeper for nolstagic reasons. It is fun having all these risers, limbs and cams to swap around and experiment to see what I like. If you get a chance, try it!


----------



## pilotmill (Dec 10, 2008)

Nice, I see your work and I am now toying with getting out my Aspen and start getting ready for some shooting, taking a break from my longbow herd.. Nice work, keep them shooting. Gar


----------



## hoytarcheryrock (Feb 24, 2015)

Nice bows .. I shot a 90 Provantage for yrs. balanced cams .. taken a lot of elk with that bow ! have engery wheels and cams for sale too !


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

Bow 1, the Aspen, is my favorite! 







Bow 2 is now refinished in bedliner and is up for sale. It turned out very nicely! 






Bow 3 now sports a set of silver #2 original style command cams (keeper for me!)... 



Bow 4 has a new, better, home.


----------



## lscotti (Jun 16, 2015)

biblethumpncop said:


> What the heck am I going to do with all these Hoyts?!!!!


Well, if you need an extra Carbon Plus limb set + E-Wheels #7 + other spare parts, let's talk about this ad:
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3278985


----------



## twofinger (Feb 12, 2012)

i just love those old hoyts, i currently shoot a prostar meridian. i also just love the way they look. nice group there btc.


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

I got new 8190 strings made for the Aspen and my provantage carbon plus. I spent some time this week shooting both indoors with a clicker. Mostly building up strength again and working on form. It's funny how the provantage feels like an old, familiar, comfortable shoe. Perhaps because I've shot more arrows through provantages than any other bow I guess...


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

Well, the Provantage has been getting shot while the Aspen has been put under the bed for now. I will dig it out for the outdoor season.

I spent some time with the Oasis this week. I installed the Command Cams (Size2), and found that an old set of strings that got the right ata, bh and draw length & weight. I ordered a set of strings for it, and put a 1/8" spacer under the base of the fixed cable guard to give me a little more room between the cables and arrow at full draw. I also installed an original medium plastic grip that my Dad had in a box. 

The bow feels a little quicker than the provantage, probably because the brace height is about 1.5" shorter. They both sport command cams, carbon plus limbs and the same ata.

I wonder if the Oasis can take repeated shots with a Carbon 1 .410 arrow since it has carbon plus limbs and the machined riser? If not, the Aspen can.


----------

